# Tos updated.



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks like they updated the Tos.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice catch!

Countdown to the wailing/gnashing of teeth in 3, 2, 1....

"You can't do that, forcing me to accept a new TOS is abusive, blah blah blah"


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> Countdown to the wailing/gnashing of teeth in 3, 2, 1....
> 
> "You can't do that, forcing me to accept a new TOS is abusive, blah blah blah"


I thought these people only existed online, I've met 6 different drivers in the last 2 weeks who sound like this. I would have normally guessed it was just whiny kids but most of them were my age or older, early 30's. ****ing pathetic.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

TwoOhEight said:


> I thought these people only existed online, I've met 6 different drivers in the last 2 weeks who sound like this. I would have normally guessed it was just whiny kids but most of them were my age or older, early 30's. &%[email protected]!*ing pathetic.


i remember one time some guy complaining that we need to get paid for a lunch break... it was a 3 hour block.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome to what a lot of us deal with in our day jobs, a bunch of entitled little snowflakes who run home crying to mommy and daddy when the boss calls them in for some admonishment or gentle chiding. Yes, talking about 25-29 year olds.... and yes, we've had their parents call to complain on their behalf.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

I see how they could go after others using proxy servers or buying or selling bot services though with this new ToS. Still not seeing how it applies to tapping apps. Makes me kinda wonder if the mass email that was sent out was just based on people that worked a large number of hours in a certain time period and had their account flagged as people that could have been buying or selling these services.

I'd like to see a conversation with support that tells drivers they have to tap while they are driving. Pretty sure all someone would need to do is go to the media with a story about Amazon telling its' drivers they must operate their cell phones while driving in order to work. Pretty sure Amazon would change how we go about getting hours pretty quickly.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

SavageSvage said:


> Looks like they updated the Tos.


This also addresses the multiple account folks. Of which there are MANY.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Two weeks ago I got a ticket for cell phone use. Now I'm getting no blocks to even pay the damn thing


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Another SD driver said:


> I'd like to see a conversation with support that tells drivers they have to tap while they are driving.


Well duh, they don't care if you get another block after the one your on, so of course they wouldn't tell you to tap-n-drive.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Another SD driver said:


> I see how they could go after others using proxy servers or buying or selling bot services though with this new ToS. Still not seeing how it applies to tapping apps. Makes me kinda wonder if the mass email that was sent out was just based on people that worked a large number of hours in a certain time period and had their account flagged as people that could have been buying or selling these services.
> 
> I'd like to see a conversation with support that tells drivers they have to tap while they are driving. Pretty sure all someone would need to do is go to the media with a story about Amazon telling its' drivers they must operate their cell phones while driving in order to work. Pretty sure Amazon would change how we go about getting hours pretty quickly.


did i miss somthing? so amazon is forcing me to tap on my phone while i drive now? what happens if i decide not to tap while im driving?


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> did i miss somthing? so amazon is forcing me to tap on my phone while i drive now? what happens if i decide not to tap while im driving?


You don't work? I don't do logistics, so 4 and 6 hour blocks are pretty rare. Prime Now people are picking up 1-2 hour blocks. If you want to work multiple blocks, you have to get hours while you're on the road. This is becoming less of an issue though because people specifically on this website promoted apps to help tap until it was over-saturated, and now there's a bunch of people running programs on a server. This website has made it impossible for those that do tap to ever get hours on a regular basis anymore, and moderators let it happen while people that had no clue what they were talking about kept spouting "I don't interpret the terms of service that way." Incredibly selfish individuals have helped destroy what was once an awesome gig.



Movaldriver said:


> Two weeks ago I got a ticket for cell phone use. Now I'm getting no blocks to even pay the damn thing


I'm honestly surprised more people haven't had this happen. Several people at the WH I work out of have said they still just tap. Normally I wouldn't be inclined to believe them but I've actually seen a couple on the road doing it. It's insanely unsafe. I'm kinda surprised I never got one. Several times I'd be operating my phone either right after or right before a stop, but the cops have just left me alone.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Another SD driver said:


> You don't work? I don't do logistics, so 4 and 6 hour blocks are pretty rare. Prime Now people are picking up 1-2 hour blocks. If you want to work multiple blocks, you have to get hours while you're on the road. This is becoming less of an issue though because people specifically on this website promoted apps to help tap until it was over-saturated, and now there's a bunch of people running programs on a server. This website has made it impossible for those that do tap to ever get hours on a regular basis anymore, and moderators let it happen while people that had no clue what they were talking about kept spouting "I don't interpret the terms of service that way." Incredibly selfish individuals have helped destroy what was once an awesome gig.
> 
> I'm honestly surprised more people haven't had this happen. Several people at the WH I work out of have said they still just tap. Normally I wouldn't be inclined to believe them but I've actually seen a couple on the road doing it. It's insanely unsafe. I'm kinda surprised I never got one. Several times I'd be operating my phone either right after or right before a stop, but the cops have just left me alone.


i still dont understand how is amazon FORCING me to tap on the phone while i drive?


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> i still dont understand how is amazon FORCING me to tap on the phone while i drive?


You don't get hours if you don't tap. Not sure why this is difficult to understand. In order to work for the service Amazon is providing you must accept hours through the offers page. There is no other option aside from tapping emulators that Amazon has in place to get hours. But more importantly, there used to be. But the days of being asked if we want to continue working are long gone.

You can try and play semantics whether Amazon is forcing you or not. It's your safety at risk. So yeah, go ahead and take the side of the company that doesn't give 2 squats about you. When you get side swiped on the freeway by a PN driver trying to get that 1 hour across town during rush hour while still trying to get the next block, don't come back here and complain about it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Another SD driver said:


> This website has made it impossible for those that do tap to ever get hours on a regular basis anymore, and moderators let it happen while people that had no clue what they were talking about kept spouting "I don't interpret the terms of service that way." Incredibly selfish individuals have helped destroy what was once an awesome gig.


X2

It doesn't matter how one interprets the TOS. Once the King has spoken, it's Gods law... So to speak.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Another SD driver said:


> I see how they could go after others using proxy servers or buying or selling bot services though with this new ToS. Still not seeing how it applies to tapping apps. Makes me kinda wonder if the mass email that was sent out was just based on people that worked a large number of hours in a certain time period and had their account flagged as people that could have been buying or selling these services.
> 
> I'd like to see a conversation with support that tells drivers they have to tap while they are driving. Pretty sure all someone would need to do is go to the media with a story about Amazon telling its' drivers they must operate their cell phones while driving in order to work. Pretty sure Amazon would change how we go about getting hours pretty quickly.


And how exactly does running your own proxy server violate the tos listed here?

You are aware that even if you had someone install the proxy script posted on the board here there is no reason you need to give that person any access to your flex account at all? The proxy script simply requires your warehouse location to work. All information to use the proxy is pulled directly from your cell phone and stored on your own server. Hell, I even use Amazon's own web servers when I set up the proxy script for others as they are in the same data center as the Flex server in Ashburn, Virginia.

Don't trust anyone who says they need your Amazon Flex username or password to install the proxy server. It's simply not needed.

Now block sellers are a whole different matter. They way it's done in LA is someone with multiple phones each with a phony account on it tied to someones DL/SSN and the phone is rented out to a driver for the day to work a block. The driver gets paid when the block seller gets paid minus the sellers cut of course. Whoever had their info stolen gets stuck with the 1099 at the end of the year when Amazon reports it to the IRS so the block seller and driver never even have to pay taxes on the money they steal.

Amazon could end this by simply checking a drivers ID when they show up to work a block at a Prime Now warehouse but they still don't...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Another SD driver said:


> You don't get hours if you don't tap.


 Not while driving.



Another SD driver said:


> Not sure why this is difficult to understand. In order to work for the service Amazon is providing you must accept hours through the offers page.


 But not while driving.



Another SD driver said:


> There is no other option aside from tapping emulators that Amazon has in place to get hours.


Patently false -- and you still don't have to tap while driving.



Another SD driver said:


> You can try and play semantics whether Amazon is forcing you or not.


 No thanks, you've got that covered and then some.



Another SD driver said:


> So yeah, go ahead and take the side of the company that doesn't give 2 squats about you.


 It's not taking sides, it's called Personal Responsibility -- don't dick around with your smartphone while driving, even if you REALLLLLLY think you need to tappity-tap-tap to get an Amazon block.

My mommy loved me, I don't need Amazon to "give 2 squats about me". It's business.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

dkcs said:


> And how exactly does running your own proxy server violate the tos listed here?


I didn't say it did. I said I see how they could go after people doing it. It isn't a difficult leap to see them stating hardware and software other than your phone isn't any different from a person other than you manipulating the app. But it really doesn't matter what we think. It just comes down to what Amazon tells us, even if it's wrong. I am actually interested in getting one set up. Ever since the 1st email went out it has gotten even more difficult to grab blocks at our WH.



jester121 said:


> It's not taking sides, it's called Personal Responsibility -- don't &%[email protected]!* around with your smartphone while driving, even if you REALLLLLLY think you need to tappity-tap-tap to get an Amazon block..


I'm glad you think it's just business. Then you would understand that the way Amazon sets up their app, complete with all required interactions (from both the driver and Amazon), is how Amazon expects their drivers to operate. If the majority of your blocks are 2 hour blocks, and the majority are only released within 2 hours of the start time, this is the response you are going to get from drivers. Again, I am not talking about logistics where blocks are typically longer with less time constraints.

By all means, enlighten us on the multiple ways to get blocks without tapping the offers screen.

You fail to even consider that Amazon should be placing the responsibility upon themselves to ensure their drivers are not encouraged to operate their phones while driving a vehicle, but sure are quick to slam drivers for doing so.

Amazon has created a way for people to make money. People that NEED that money will do everything they can to get it. The responsibility should fall on Amazon to ensure that a black market to get work isn't created. In fact, _*all of this*_, block grabbers, Frep, Repetitouch, block sellers, people being scammed by fake sellers, people's identities being used for fake accounts, is all because Amazon has not properly thought out their app, and that Amazon has flooded the market with drivers, with the former issue being a result of the latter. The personal responsibility you talk about was never there with the company that created this job. Why you all of a sudden feel the need to berate people that are just trying to work a job and pay bills is a bit perplexing. So yes, people do tap while driving, a lot. And yes, it is unsafe. Which was the entire point of my first post. Individual responsibility varies based on the environment that individual is in.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Why is it so freaking hard to understand that THIS IS NOT A JOB, IT IS A GIG.

Funny how people pretend to be smart just because they can type lots of words and sentences. Learn how to read properly and read the TOS.

This is a way to make EXTRA MONEY ON THE SIDE.

Please run your scripts and crap, the more deactivations, the easier it will be for us folks who understand what we agreed to.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

If Amazon wanted this to be a part time job they should cap the maximum hours one could work to 24 hours in a week or less and bring in larger pools of drivers. This would be good for Amazon as well as they would get a larger, more diverse pool of drivers.

It's crazy the amount of people who depend on Flex as their full time job. These people are desperate and afraid of hanging onto this job no matter what and need those 40 work weeks even if it means driving an hour each way to the warehouse and working 7 days.

I've had drivers tell to me they are still running Frep and Repitouch even after receiving two warning emails! The answer is always the same, there isn't any way to get the hours I need and I need to put food on the table as using some kind of automated method is they only way to do it. You would not believe how crazy some markets are (like Miami) for getting blocks.



Another SD driver said:


> I didn't say it did. I said I see how they could go after people doing it. It isn't a difficult leap to see them stating hardware and software other than your phone isn't any different from a person other than you manipulating the app. But it really doesn't matter what we think. It just comes down to what Amazon tells us, even if it's wrong. I am actually interested in getting one set up. Ever since the 1st email went out it has gotten even more difficult to grab blocks at our WH..


Very true, I just wanted anyone reading this to make sure they understood there is no reason to give out your Amazon credentials for installing the script with a third party. When I do installs, I put you on your own unshared private server that you directly pay for yourself.

The only info I ask for is what is your warehouse location to code this into the script. All access to your Amazon authorization token is done by the mitm proxy (running on your own server at Amazon in compliance with Amazon's terms of not using a third party to operate the Flex app) which simply intercepts the communication between your phone and Amazon. You are in complete control of this.

Both of the email warnings Amazon have sent specifically speak to giving out your credentials which is required by services such as zero flex where they actually log into the flex platform using your login credentials to grab blocks into your account.

It's also true that if Amazon decides script users are a problem they could deactivate them at any time they choose and it doesn't matter at all if you aren't violating the TOS. If Amazon decides to get rid of you then that is it...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Another SD driver said:


> I'm glad you think it's just business. Then you would understand that the way Amazon sets up their app, complete with all required interactions (from both the driver and Amazon), is how Amazon expects their drivers to operate.


 You keep interjecting your transference assumption and presenting it as if it belongs to Amazon. Again -- nothing about Amazon's business model requires or even encourages tapping your smartphone screen while operating a moving vehicle. Do so at your own peril. Wait until a red light, or pull over, or deal with it. Or be risky and tap while you drive and kill or maim -- just don't blame someone else.



Another SD driver said:


> By all means, enlighten us on the multiple ways to get blocks without tapping the offers screen.


Why do you think I'm against tapping? I'm just calling you out on your BS claim that Amazon wants people to tap and drive.



Another SD driver said:


> I
> You fail to even consider that Amazon should be placing the responsibility upon themselves to ensure their drivers are not encouraged to operate their phones while driving a vehicle, but sure are quick to slam drivers for doing so.


Slam drivers? How? Seems to me like they're treating drivers at arms length, as independent contractors who are expected to know how to operate motor vehicles in a safe and legal manner.



Another SD driver said:


> Amazon has created a way for people to make money. People that NEED that money will do everything they can to get it. The responsibility should fall on Amazon to ensure that a black market to get work isn't created.


Really? That doesn't sound like an independent contractor relationship. That sounds like an employer/employee relationship with a bunch of workplace rules and regulations -- in other words, entirely 100% opposite of how the Flex gig works.



Another SD driver said:


> IWhich was the entire point of my first post. Individual responsibility varies based on the environment that individual is in.


Again, no. In this case Individual responsibility means you're in charge of whether you want to play tappity-tap-tap on your smartphone while driving your car around. Amazon can't make you do that, they don't "entice" or "cajole" or "encourage" or "require" or "suggest" that you do any of that stuff. You can choose to do it if you want, and you are 100% responsible for the outcome. Don't transfer that onto Amazon, or anyone else. It's on you.

If you risk it and get a block, good for you. If you risk it and don't get a block, too bad -- no guarantees in life, and no, you aren't entitled to 40 hrs/week of Flex. If you risk it and run down a bunch of nuns in a crosswalk, it's still your responsibility, and you lose. If you don't risk it, and wait until a red light or traffic or pull over somewhere or wait until the end of your block, maybe you win and maybe you lose.

But it's all up to you. Not Amazon.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

I think the fact people depend on this money speaks more to the job climate right now.Money is money when it is your survival. And most people I know got sucked in when you could easily make $35 an hour on average. They left jobs paying $15. Corporations are raking in record profits in the billions, but let's blame people trying to feed their families. Who really cares what Amazon wants? Let the peasants collect as many bread crumbs as they can.

And in the master's chambers,
They gathered for the feast
They stab it with their steely knives,
But they just can't kill the beast

Last thing I remember, I was
Running for the door
I had to find the passage back to the place I was before
'Relax' said the night man,
'We are programmed to receive.
You can check out any time you like,
But you can never leave!'


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I was at a red light when I got a ticket. My own fault.


----------

